# Shipping companys in south of Uk.



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi
I know this question has been asked before, but can anyone recommend a good shipping company from Brentwood, Essex going to Kelowna, word of mouth being so valuable.
Also its been said its better and cheaper to take everything with us instead of buying new in Canada. Does this include large items such as beds and wardrobes?... Is there no IKEA or the like in Canada?...

Thanks 
Nic....


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> I know this question has been asked before, but can anyone recommend a good shipping company from Brentwood, Essex going to Kelowna, word of mouth being so valuable.
> Also its been said its better and cheaper to take everything with us instead of buying new in Canada. Does this include large items such as beds and wardrobes?... Is there no IKEA or the like in Canada?...
> 
> ...


Given the current exchange rate, it might be more economical to ship an entire container (approx. £4000) with furniture than to buy new in Canada. Here's a link to a furniture store in Kelowna to give an idea of prices: Kelowna Furniture Store: Your Source for Kelowna Home Furniture at GoWFB.ca
There is an IKEA in Calgary but not in Kelowna; however, some items such as wardrobes, desks and tables can be self-assembled when bought at Wal-Mart or Zellers for considerably less money.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> I know this question has been asked before, but can anyone recommend a good shipping company from Brentwood, Essex going to Kelowna, word of mouth being so valuable.
> Also its been said its better and cheaper to take everything with us instead of buying new in Canada. Does this include large items such as beds and wardrobes?... Is there no IKEA or the like in Canada?...
> 
> ...


The choice of good moving companies is a moving target (pardon the pun). People will comment favourably on a company and others will shoot it down.
As far as what to bring don't bring white goods or small electric appliances. Neither will work properly here. Make sure other electrical items (TVs, Stereos, Game Equipment etc) is identified in equipment as compatible with North American requirements. Beds and bedding is a different size here so you must keep that in mind when buying mattresses/headboards etc. Almost all homes/apartments have built-in wardrobes/closets in Canada so bringing them seems irrelevant.
Yes, Ikea does exist here. You can Google IKEA CANADA to find locations of stores. Canada is a huge country so the closest store could be hundreds of miles away.


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> I know this question has been asked before, but can anyone recommend a good shipping company from Brentwood, Essex going to Kelowna, word of mouth being so valuable.
> Also its been said its better and cheaper to take everything with us instead of buying new in Canada. Does this include large items such as beds and wardrobes?... Is there no IKEA or the like in Canada?...
> 
> ...


We too are planning our move to kelowna. Could you private message us to share knowledge etc


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone..
Just for the record i've spoken to about 5 companies now here in the south east, and arranged 3 quotes with totaly charming people the only one that was less than helpful was EVL which just from their telephone manner will not be getting a return call... also scubaman if the pm didnt work i did try and we would be happy to hear from you..

Thanks all 
Nicol..


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

sauspop said:


> Thanks everyone..
> Just for the record i've spoken to about 5 companies now here in the south east, and arranged 3 quotes with totaly charming people the only one that was less than helpful was EVL which just from their telephone manner will not be getting a return call... also scubaman if the pm didnt work i did try and we would be happy to hear from you..
> 
> Thanks all
> Nicol..


Thanks for PM... I can't reply ?? can you google "asada" and mail me (webmaster) maybe we can open up comms that way! cheers Tim


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

sauspop said:


> Thanks everyone..
> Just for the record i've spoken to about 5 companies now here in the south east, and arranged 3 quotes with totaly charming people the only one that was less than helpful was EVL which just from their telephone manner will not be getting a return call... also scubaman if the pm didnt work i did try and we would be happy to hear from you..
> 
> Thanks all
> Nicol..


Hi,

We moved to kelowna with our family last year from Bristol and are having a great time - it was well worth it. We got a few quotes with the bigger companies Robinsons, PSS and Abels. We went with PSS in the end as they seemed best from our discussions with them agreed a better insurance rate if necessary- once you get the quotes do a bit of negotaiting if you have a preference. We learnt two lessons - 1) They wont give you a firm time for delivery which make sit difficult to plan and this can easily take 10 weeks+ - we ended up moving in to our new house with no furniture for two weeks! 2) The insurance is well worth it - even with expert packing given the ship journet / on and off loading half a dozen times etc it is inevitable some things will get damaged - so make sure you are covered. 

We shipped most of our big furniture items (sofa/bed/table etc), but no electronics as they wont work properly, and are cheaper here anyway. Kelowna has quite a few home furnishing stores across all levels depending on what you want to pay. Some you can look at are The Brick, JYSK (whcih is like a cheap IKEA), Walmart (has somf furniture) and Sears Home.The nearest IKEA is in Vancouver, we have been down a few times to pick up some things and made a weekend trip of it. Have you sorted out a house or work in kelowna yet? le me know and I may be able to assist, and we would be happy to show you around when you get over! (thata pplies to scubman to!)

Cheers Ian & Fran


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi there, Ian, Fran, nicol.
Inam having no luck with PM's and the like!

We have perm res status. But timing is everything and I am contracted to finish my current career in2013 march. Unless early redundancies are on offer this April. We bought 2 places in kelowna in2008 . Just before the dip. So whilst we are not jumping about the current value, it's nice to know we have somewhere to move to. 

My big worry I guess is finding work. I am a military elect engineer who has driven a desk fir last 10 years! 

When we were over last June, I noticed food costs were expensive. Was that because we were buying all our condiments from scratch?

It would be nice to setup a Pm or maybe a kelowna facebook group. I can be e-mailed through my website (asada) webmaster or membership sec. 

I have heard that it is possible to export tax free John Lewis furniture abroad. Was that so ethic g you had considered? We are worried about buying furniture here that looks fun size in Canadian houses. 

Cheers Tim and Becky


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all
First thanks so much for taking the time to reply its such a big step to move your whole family half way round the world. We got our PR cards last year but also have work to sort out. We really are going on guess work when it comes to finding a place to live as our main criteria will be schools for the girls, one age 13 by then and the other 10. Obviously we will rent for the first year and have been advised to find somewhere when we get there, which will mean arriving with kids and suitcase with nowhere to live and no return flight (worried face) . So any advice on areas or schools would be GREAT!!. We were in Kelowna last year but were so busy having fun, didn't have much of a look round which we now regret . Its reassuring to hear of others that have already done it and are loving it... It would be great to keep in touch with you all, each day just brings new questions and the answered aren't always easy to find.
Hope to chat soon one way or another. Keep us posted as they say...
Thanks again 
Nic and Brad


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

sauspop said:


> Hi all
> First thanks so much for taking the time to reply its such a big step to move your whole family half way round the world. We got our PR cards last year but also have work to sort out. We really are going on guess work when it comes to finding a place to live as our main criteria will be schools for the girls, one age 13 by then and the other 10. Obviously we will rent for the first year and have been advised to find somewhere when we get there, which will mean arriving with kids and suitcase with nowhere to live and no return flight (worried face) . So any advice on areas or schools would be GREAT!!. We were in Kelowna last year but were so busy having fun, didn't have much of a look round which we now regret . Its reassuring to hear of others that have already done it and are loving it... It would be great to keep in touch with you all, each day just brings new questions and the answered aren't always easy to find.
> Hope to chat soon one way or another. Keep us posted as they say...
> Thanks again
> Nic and Brad


Hi Tim & Becky, Nic & Brad,

To help with afew of your queries, firstly the cost of living - we have found that generally cost of general groceries is not really a lot different to the UK. Just like the UK the supermarkets appeal to different levels of the market. Here you get Walmart(ASDA), Save on Foods, Presidents Choice and Safeway. Safeway generally is the most expensive, and probably closest to Waitrose back in the UK. We generally shop at Presidents Choice, which we would equate to Sainsburys in tyerms of level. Some items, like meat, fruit and vegetables, are generally cheaper, but things like cereals and cheese a little more expensive. Beer and Wine is also a bit more expensive in BC as this is all sold through liquor stores, the majority of which are run by the government. The cheapest bottle you can get is normally about $7.99. You cannot buy any alcohol in the supermarket.

Most of the funiture we shipped has worked fine in the houses over here - only beds tend to be bigger as they are a size up from ours (A UK King size is a queen size here). Given the exchange rate currently you would probably find that buying everything new would work out more expensive than shipping, but once it gets nearer to $2/pound then it would be a closer decision.

With regard to areas to live, I would recommend the Mission (Lower and Upper) and Glenmore as a good start. Glenmore is closer to downtown and work areas, whereas Mission is a little further away, but worst commute is only about 20-30mins so no real hassle. Both have a good selection of elemntary and high schools, and the mission has a new elementary school (which covers up to age 12), which is one of the reasons why we chsoe this area. We rented a property via the internet before we got here, providing you know the general area this is pretty safe through reputable agencies. 
Check out these website:
RE/MAX Kelowna Property Management
Associated Property Management in Kelowna, BC - Investment property management services

They will also give you a good feel for prices. Residential rentals here are often for 12 months rather than 6 that we are used to in the UK. You may find that there are not a lot of furnished rentals which could be an issue if you arrive with just a suitcase. We rented a vacation rental for 3 months until our stuff arrived. These are always fully furnished but you do pay a premium, so if you can find a general furnished let this is your cheapest option. If this would be of interest we can send you some links of vacation rental sites. If you see any places that you like but are not sure on the area let us know and we can get you some more information to help with the decision.

Feel free to send any questions you have - having been through the whole process and knowing how stressful it can be we are more than happy to help others and make it that bit easier! Our email address is [email protected]
All the best Ian and Fran


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Sauspop

I've heard reviews about removal/shipping companies, some great, some not good at all. You're welcome to message me for the company names. 

You mentioned bringing beds ... I'm told that bed sizes are different here in Canada, which might be a hassle if you plan to purchase sheets. Houses here have closets built in, so you may not want to bring along your wardrobes. In saying that though, I've seen a few people convert them into entertainment units (especially if the wardrobes are antique). 

Inutley has provided very useful information, as usual (thumbs up!). We do our food shopping mainly at Real Canadian Superstore (they stock President's Choice products) and Costco. I also tend to frequent local bakeries and butchers. 

There are some very nice neighbourhoods in the Kelowna area... it really depends what your price range is for housing and what ammenties you'd like to have close to you. Besides Okanagan Mission and Glenmore/Dilworth, the Black Mountain neighbourhood is also popular with recent arrivals. A fair contingency of arrivals from the UK have moved to the West Kelowna (formerly known as Westside or Westbank) or the Winfield/Lake Country areas. 

Feel free to send along a message if you have any specific questions & I'll certainly try to assist. You're also welcome to join us all ... check out the link in my signature.


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone
Once again thanks so much, loads of info there, Im sure Scubaman is finding it equally useful.

My main concern at the moment is schooling. What in your opinion would be the chances of getting the girls into a local school if we wont know were we will be living untill late July, after the schools have closed for summer. The websites you suggested look great but should we take a chance and trust a picture and rent before we arrive or take a chance in not know untill we get there, it all depends whats available at the time I guess and I bet July is the worst time to try and find something. 
Im in the middle of the second purge of the house at the moment, with a skip on the drive. Its really quite good fun rooting though all the old stuff.... its like a trip down memory lane but you have to leave most of it behind.
Anyway Ill be in touch with any more questions and thanks again for being so helpfull...
Thanks
Nic and Brad


----------



## simonspooner (Jan 23, 2011)

If you really dont have a great deal of items ie no sofa's, beds etc and only personal possesions which could be boxed. How is it best / most cost effective to ship? I would be able to literally drop items off at a shipping port/shipping agents distribution centre and collect at the other end in a u-haul trailer to be honest!!!


----------



## JudyL (Jan 25, 2011)

sauspop said:


> Hi
> I know this question has been asked before, but can anyone recommend a good shipping company from Brentwood, Essex going to Kelowna, word of mouth being so valuable.
> Also its been said its better and cheaper to take everything with us instead of buying new in Canada. Does this include large items such as beds and wardrobes?... Is there no IKEA or the like in Canada?...
> 
> ...


Hello, 
There are many furniture shops including IKEA in Canada. These are very affordable. A good way to compare it to go online and look for furniture you may like to and compare prices. We like the feel of real wood and this is very costly to purchase.

Judy


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Hiya All,

I have Sussed why I could not PM because I had submitted less than 5 posts!

So hopefully all that will change after this one!

This site is an invaluable tool, so thank you everyone for being so helpful, especially those who have already jumped through the hoops and enjoying kelowna life. Thank you for sharing your experiences.

Hope the winter has not been too harsh out there?


----------

